# Toth boer goats now on facebook



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feel free to check it out.... if you like... click "like" ...if you want to write on my wall .... also feel free...If you would like to be a friend...I will be happy to add you....... :thumb:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002951400570


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you cant "like" accounts but only friend them 
you can only like pages


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you very much..... :greengrin: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I added you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Katrina..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------

